# Daisy



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

My beloved Daisy (girl) went to the Rainbow Bridge on Friday. She would have been 11.5 tomorrow. She had osteosarcoma for 8 months. The hardest decision to make...if she could she would have stayed forever. Even harder we lost her brother Black Lab Jack 3 months ago.I know she is running and playing without pain. I miss her!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. Two losses in such a short amount of time! Cancer is so evil!!! Run free Daisy and Jake!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your losses. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you, it is a bit easier with all the people who love this very special gifts from God


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. ((Huggssss))


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Daisy and her brother. You are with people who feel and understand your great loss. I will add Daisy's name to the sad Rainbow Bridge 2014 list. Hugs.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-2.html


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the sad loss of your beautiful girl. We also lost our golden Daisy 2 years ago, and like many others here understand your heartbreak  It must be even more painful for you losing her so soon after your black lab too. When you are ready please feel free to tell us more about your special girl and perhaps share some photos.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Just know they're both running together free from pain. You'll see them again,,,,just believe.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Daisy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy and also Jack. 

My heart goes out to you.

Feel free to post pictures of Daisy and Jack, we'd love to hear about them both. 

Godspeed Daisy and Jack


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoping that you can take some measure of solace in knowing that Daisy and Jack were among the truly fortunate. To have been safe and cared for... To have been cherished as true friends and companions... And most of all, to have been loved beyond measure... Would that it be so for all of us.

Please be well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy and Jack.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Daisy and Jack.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you to all. It is hard to believe it has been 2 weeks. It seems like yesterday, and a lifetime. I miss my girl so much


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Those early days and weeks really are the hardest 
Like you said it is really strange as it does feel like yesterday and a lifetime ago since we last saw them. It seems like it has been so long ago since they were here with us, but every detail about them is still crystal clear.
Time really is a healer, take care.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Daisy and Jack. That is a lot of grief in a short period of time. You are in my thoughts. 
Carol


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am feeling so empty. My girl always greeted me every night. I lost her on the 11th of April, and it is so hard to come home. How do others cope with the lost of their best friend?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

One foot in front of the other my friend, it is hard! My heart breaks for you. I lost my Bonnie Boo in October from Osteosarcoma, and my Clyde Kiddiddle Hopper in January from another form of cancer. I am still struggling some days, but others are okay. RIP beautiful Daisy, and hugs to you..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Daisy and Jack - never easy but so much harder to lose both so close together

Run free with many new friends and sleep softly Daisy and Jack


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful girl. You're in my prayers.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of both Daisy and Jack in such a short amount of time, I know about the emptiness you are feeling.Our 6 1/2 yr old Tanner went to the bridge almost 3 months ago due to cancer and I miss him terribly every day. The only thing I can tell you is just let yourself cry whenever you need to, it does help. The early days and weeks are the worst because you miss them so much and the life that you knew has changed so drastically. Time does help but every so often a memory is triggered and the tears will come again.

I love the photo of Daisy with the stick in her mouth, Tanner was a stick fanatic also!

I would love to hear more stories about your dogs and see some more photos when you feel up to it. This forum is full of other golden owners who have went through the same loss of their kids and you can talk to us at any time, we won't mind one bit!

Hugs, Paula


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You take it one day at a time. 

I lost my bridge boy 3 years ago at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was 8 wks. old. I also have a girl who is a former breeder girl and she was grieving as much as we were. She started to withdraw, I knew for her sake I had to get another Golden sooner than later. Three weeks after my boy passed, I found a young Golden boy at my County H.S. that needed a home. I went to look at him and ended up adopting him within less than a half hour. 

My house was too quiet and too empty without another Golden and as I said, my girl needed to be with another dog as soon as possible. This young boy helped all our hearts heal. 

Everyone grieves differently, in their own way and on their own time frame. I hope the day will come when you are ready to open your heart and home to another dog.

I don't think Jack or Daisy want to see you so sad. You can never replace a dog with another, but you can choose to open your heart to love again.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Run free dear Daisy.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Daisy. It is such a painful experience to lose a beloved best friend. We lost our Jack five weeks ago and trust me when I tell you, it gets better. When we first lost him, we couldn't eat or even go to work. We shut down our business. We are now feeling like we can breathe again and have opened our home to a foster golden with a disability. Although no dog will replace Jack, we will love again and experience great joy and that fact is more candid as the days move on. 
Keep posting and sharing your experience. Everybody is unique in their grieving. I agree, it feels like just yesterday bc I can remember every detail about him but like a lifetime since he was with us...
Thinking of you and sweet Daisy and your Jack.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisygirl*

Daisygirl

I am so VERY SORRY about Daisy and Jack!1


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Daisygirl4440 said:


> My beloved Daisy (girl) went to the Rainbow Bridge on Friday. She would have been 11.5 tomorrow. She had osteosarcoma for 8 months. The hardest decision to make...if she could she would have stayed forever. Even harder we lost her brother Black Lab Jack 3 months ago.I know she is running and playing without pain. I miss her!!


I'm so very sorry for your huge loss of sweet Daisy and Jack. I like to think they're together at the Rainbow Bridge playing and chasing butterflies. May you find comfort and peace from the wonderful memories of good times. Hugs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for all the kind responses. It is still so difficult. This weekend I went for a walk in the woods behind my house. I have not been back there since Daisy was first diagnosed with osteosarcoma in early Aug 2013 (the 10th to be precise). I was so afraid she would fracture her femur, so I monitored her activity. This weekend all I could remember is how she loved that walk and how her coat shone in the sun


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Daisygirl4440 said:


> Thank you for all the kind responses. It is still so difficult. This weekend I went for a walk in the woods behind my house. I have not been back there since Daisy was first diagnosed with osteosarcoma in early Aug 2013 (the 10th to be precise). I was so afraid she would fracture her femur, so I monitored her activity. This weekend all I could remember is how she loved that walk and how her coat shone in the sun


There are many of us who have been through it, we know what you're going through. We share not only in the joys of others, but also the sadness. 

We are here for you if/when you need us, our thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this journey to heal your heart.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Its been 5 weeks since my Daisy left for the Rainbow Bridge, it is still so hard. She was my best friend, confidant and exercise buddy. I think of her all the time


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I understand your sorrow. I lost my Shamus in April 2012 and I still cry. His picture is on my mantel and I look at it every day. Just know you'll see Daisy again,,,just believe!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it can be as I lost my girl 4 months ago and my other girl 8 months ago. I think the pain and ache becomes duller with time, but I still find myself crying now and then. I had another dog at home and just adopted another Golden. I'm not sure how I could have dealt with it if I didn't have a dog still home to distract me and break the silence. I wish you comfort.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Daisygirl4440 said:


> Its been 5 weeks since my Daisy left for the Rainbow Bridge, it is still so hard. She was my best friend, confidant and exercise buddy. I think of her all the time


I know your heart aches for Daisy. It's been 2 years since our Dakota passed. There's not a day that goes by that I don't think of him. You will remember with smiles more than with tears and a lump in your throat. Cyber hug..?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

Today is a day that my Daisy would love...planting day. The day I get all my flower planters ready. I almost felt her next to me when I filled the watering cans. She would always nudge me when the water came on,, waiting for a pet. I miss my gardening partner, always following me as we planted


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

It has been 2 months and one day since I lost my girl...a lifetime. My whole routine ha changed. I would get up in morning and take her out, feed her, and love her. Now nothing. I hope the pain diminishes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I believe that one day I will see my Bridge boy and all the dogs I've had in my life again. 
This brings me a lot of comfort. I am at peace with their passing because I know they are no longer suffering but are whole again as they once were when they were young. They are running free and enjoying life to the fullest. 

I know my bridge boy is still with him, I can feel him. 

I'm sorry for the pain you are experiencing, it does get better, but it takes time. Unfortunately it is something we all go through until our hearts heal and I know how hard it is.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Daisygirl4440 said:


> It has been 2 months and one day since I lost my girl...a lifetime. My whole routine ha changed. I would get up in morning and take her out, feed her, and love her. Now nothing. I hope the pain diminishes


Eventually, the pain softens as the good memories push their way to the front of our heart. One of the hardest things to face is the change to routine. These wonderful, godsent family members become such an important part of us. I pray you peace knowing your Daisy IS with you every day, in your heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your Daisy was so beautiful. 

I'm sure she is running and playing with my Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

*daisy*



FAL guy said:


> Eventually, the pain softens as the good memories push their way to the front of our heart. One of the hardest things to face is the change to routine. These wonderful, godsent family members become such an important part of us. I pray you peace knowing your Daisy IS with you every day, in your heart.


 Thank you..as a nurse I know it is true, but our beloved kids bring so much joy and reality to our lives


----------

